# mark. Instant Vacation Greek Isles



## semtexgirl (Apr 15, 2007)

A new scent coming out really soon from (Avon) mark. _Warm honey, fresh gardenia, white freesia and creamy coconut combine for a blissful island fragrance that captures the carefree Mediterranean mood of the Greek Isles._ Sounds really good! And inexpensive too!


----------



## Jennybella (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *semtexgirl* 

 
_A new scent coming out really soon from (Avon) mark. Warm honey, fresh gardenia, white freesia and creamy coconut combine for a blissful island fragrance that captures the carefree Mediterranean mood of the Greek Isles. Sounds really good! And inexpensive too!_

 

I smelled it and LOVE it


----------

